# Hurricane Ivan Snook



## Surf Pirate (Jun 25, 2004)

Last day of fishing before Ivan,,,Surf Pirate with the first Snook 45",,, 30 Lbs...... Second Snook Jeff Shindle,, aka Stargazer,, with a 42",,, 23 Lbs..... Caught on Cut Hardhead...LAst Pic is Corby with a Wiggins Pass unofficial record Slim Cat,,,,,,All caught in Naples Florida, Wiggans Pass Beach.


----------



## Surf Pirate (Jun 25, 2004)

*Picture files to big,,,Im working on it*

Give me an hour.........


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I got to see 'em hurry hurry. that had to be a heck of a fight.


----------



## makorod (Jun 19, 2004)

tell stargazer he should get a package tomorrow, I will call him 
rods, gaff, tailer, oh my!!!


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

*What up?*

Hey Corby, where are the pics brotha?...put down the rum...

love, Fangbaby


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

Last weekend i actually caught two snook, on the north jetty in port a, (a pretty rare thing in TX), but they were only like 13-15 inches.


----------



## Surf Pirate (Jun 25, 2004)

*Man Im having hell...*

It keeps telling me they are too big,,,So i made them smaller..... Now its telling me wrong file type,,,,what tha


----------



## Reel Smooth (Aug 2, 2004)

Call the Richman or send him the pics, he'll tell you how or get them on for you.

Stay low.


----------



## makorod (Jun 19, 2004)

corby, send me the pics by email [email protected] and i'll get them posted , rich is in port a fishing, 
later


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*whazzz up corby*

yo,

whats up.......looks like ya'll survived the storms........when ya' gonna be back in Tejas??

S-A


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

Come on Corby you could have whittled a life size model...did you guys use them for SHARKBAIT?


----------



## Surf Pirate (Jun 25, 2004)

*Finally*

I got all but one on,,,hopefully Mata can................


----------



## Richman (May 22, 2004)

*Nice Snook!*

Nice Snook Corb !


----------



## makorod (Jun 19, 2004)

*Jeff's Snook*

What A Shot!!!!

Where's The Rod?????????? *#%!#%?
Great Catches , Corby , Love Your Floors , I Might Have To Fly You Guys Down To Do Simone's Salon
Later , Dave


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice fish guys! I would love to catch a snook some day. I here they fight as good as a tarpon and eat better than almost anything,


----------



## Reel Smooth (Aug 2, 2004)

Good Job fellas, you'll have to put me on one when I get there. I'll send info on the Venice dates as soon as I make them. 

Sea you soon.


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

Awesome bruthas...


----------

